# Space jam juice



## Achmat89 (27/10/14)

Hi guys

I heard there is a place in epping cape town that sells space jam.

Anyone know the exact location?


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I heard there is a plave in epping cape town that sells space jam.
> 
> Anyone know tge exact location?



hey, what brand juice is that?


----------



## Achmat89 (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> hey, what brand juice is that?


It's a USA based brand thats quite big in the states. Heard they imported a few here @Marzuq


----------



## Rudi (27/10/14)

http://vapeculture.co.za/


----------



## Achmat89 (27/10/14)

Rudi said:


> http://vapeculture.co.za/


@Rudi 
thanx buddy, i checked them out and they are located in simons town if i am not mistaken.
i heard a rumor about a place in Epping that stocks space jam as well. Have you heard of this


----------



## Danny (27/10/14)

@Achmat88 theyre one and the same. Offices in epping and some stock is sold at the place in simonstown. Theyre also on the forum.


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

Achmat88 said:


> @Rudi
> thanx buddy, i checked them out and they are located in simons town if i am not mistaken.
> i heard a rumor about a place in Epping that stocks space jam as well. Have you heard of this



vapeculture is actually based in epping at bofors circle. i dont have their details on hand but i will try to source them for you.
they have also gone through some changes recently. and have stopped stocking old juices to make way for a new product range they are doing
what it all entails i am not sure of


----------



## Achmat89 (27/10/14)

Thanx Guys

Highly appreciated.
looking forward to trying space jam out. Have any of you guys had it. If so which ones would you recommend?


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

i personally have not tried it yet. but look forward to reading your reviews.


----------



## Danny (27/10/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx Guys
> 
> Highly appreciated.
> looking forward to trying space jam out. Have any of you guys had it. If so which ones would you recommend?


andromeda I thought was really great. Also have a look at drakes vapes, I enjoyed most of them, probably more than space jam. Taste though is of course very subjective enjoy it when you get it!


----------



## Achmat89 (27/10/14)

Thanx

I will try them out and supply feedback.
Excited to try this "new" brands out. Seeing that SA is delayed in the vaping world ?


----------



## Kaizer (27/10/14)

Rudi said:


> http://vapeculture.co.za/


I cant seem to figure out how to order these juices from their website. Anyone ordered from them?


----------



## VapeSnow (27/10/14)

(072) 0807960 thats Allan's number and they are in epping


----------



## Rudi (27/10/14)

> I cant seem to figure out how to order these juices from their website. Anyone ordered from them?



Never ordered yet, just got all the online vape shop websites saved on a word doc (with info on what every1 is selling etc.) and added them as bookmarks i like being organized


----------



## Al3x (27/10/14)

If you don't come right I think @Zuzu88 used to stock both space jam and Drakes


----------



## Achmat89 (27/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> (072) 0807960 thats Allan's number and they are in epping


Thanx @VapeSnow 
i will give him a call now to get the exact address


----------



## VapeSnow (27/10/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx @VapeSnow
> i will give him a call now to get the exact address


Glad i could have helped


----------



## Achmat89 (28/11/14)

Anybody have the address for vapeculture in Epping? @VapeCulture


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Anybody have the address for vapeculture in Epping? @VapeCulture


Are they still in operation?


----------



## Achmat89 (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Are they still in operation?



Not sure, i want to get my hands on some space jam and taste juice, but like as in today. Dont want to wait on mail lol


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Not sure, i want to get my hands on some space jam and taste juice, but like as in today. Dont want to wait on mail lol


I know what you mean.

If they are/were an approved vendor here then I am sure there is a board for them with contact details.


----------



## Achmat89 (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> If they are/were an approved vendor here then I am sure there is a board for them with contact details.


where would i find this approved vendors??

Thanx in advance


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> where would i find this approved vendors??
> 
> Thanx in advance


Pm @Wesley Amos 

If I am not mistaken he is the MD of VapeCulture

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/11/14)

They do not sell to the public if i remember correctly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> They do not sell to the public if i remember correctly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Yup they don't sell to the public.


----------



## gman211991 (28/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yup they don't sell to the public.


Well that sucks.... Keeping the precious to themselves... We wants it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/12/14)

Did you guys ever come right with the Space Jam juice?


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

I will let you guys know after lunch time... finding out if i can get

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

They didn have all the flavas i wanted but got me some starship and pluto. Yet to test it on my next tea break

Reactions: Like 1


----------

